# Tractor Work



## Billyboy162 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a 28hp Mahindra with a front loader, box-blade, and bushhog. I have experience in land-clearing, dirt/gravel/sand spreading and moving, and construction prep or cleanup. I will supply extra labor if needed and haul away any debris as needed. Free estimates and reasonable pricing, call Bill @ (850) 565-0787



Licensed and Insured


----------

